# Heavy 10 Spindle Taper



## 1mondo (May 12, 2016)

Hi
Probably an old question, but could someone help me out with the internal taper of the spindle on my newly acquired SB 10, also along the same lines what collets will fit the bore. I have the collet "tightener" lever that came with the lathe. 
Thanks
Ray


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 12, 2016)

If it's a heavy 10 than 5c collets will work. not shur on the bore taper, Kinda interested to know that myself.


----------



## LJF (May 12, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> If it's a heavy 10 than 5c collets will work. not shur on the bore taper, Kinda interested to know that myself.


There is a collet sleeve that fits that spindle. Should be pretty easy to get,common part . Knockout bar used to remove sleeve. We had south bend lathes in high school.


----------



## Andre (May 12, 2016)

I use the thread protector to pull out the collet nose rather than pushing it out from the back. Locking the spindle in backgear and using a steel strap-type oil filter wrench and a breaker bar works great to back off the thread protector and collet nose. I suppose a cloth strap wrench would work just as well, but haven't had good luck with the rubber oil filter wrenches.


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 12, 2016)

I agree with Andre!


----------



## jdh (May 18, 2016)

If your lathe is  Heavy 10 then the spindle taper is a #3 special. It is the same taper per inch as the Morse taper 3 but it is larger. In other words it is further up or bigger. The 1 3/8" spindle bore will accept 5c collets. It sounds like you have the draw bar but you will need the taper sleeve that fits the spindle nose to accept the 5c collets. Also a thread protector that you can make yourself.  You can get them on ebay and a guy imports them from China called "Tools For Cheep". I think miller Grinding makes reducing sleeves and some other things for the Heavy 10.

Joe


----------



## DoogieB (May 19, 2016)

Unfortunately the "Tools for Cheap" fellow retired and that website is no more.


----------

